# Red VT Spawn.....:)



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well today I got a red female for my red VT male. The male has bred twice before so I expect this to go well. I'm currently disenfecting my spawn tank (because the last time it was used my plakat/VT fry were killed by velvet) and everything in it. I'll set it up tonight and start conditioning the pair with some frozen bloodworms. Then in a few days I'll introduce them and see how it goes .


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

YAY cant wait to see pics and fry!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here they are  

Male (named Olympus):








Female (named Cherry):


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Male (named Olympus):
> View attachment 16128
> 
> 
> ...


Cherry is a cute name. i love the dark red color it looks so full!


----------



## LoveSGSE (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow nice! Good luck! Update us with the fries


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're very pretty!! Good luck with them and keep us posted!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm putting them in the tank on Friday


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I'm putting them in the tank on Friday


while you are conditioning them, are you letting them see each other?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> while you are conditioning them, are you letting them see each other?


 Yes they're in 1 gfallon plastic jars next to each other. Theyve been like that for one day and he already has a nest.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Yes they're in 1 gfallon plastic jars next to each other. Theyve been like that for one day and he already has a nest.


wow i cant wait


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup same here. He's a good breeder.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

SWEEEET! Keep us posted!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so I just set up my growout (20 gallon plastic tub with the works lol) which they'll be moved into at one month. I CAN'T wait to breed again.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

And so it begins...

 lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

isnt it exciting!!!???!!! Also that is a cute pic in your avatar.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> isnt it exciting!!!???!!! Also that is a cute pic in your avatar.


Jaja its doggyhog's fish, she made some funny betta pics and I liked this one the best.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

(((((((((((( She has swim bladder disorder and she's not getting better. She's trying to get into his jar but I'm too worried to breed her. I'll see how she is on Friday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> (((((((((((( She has swim bladder disorder and she's not getting better. She's trying to get into his jar but I'm too worried to breed her. I'll see how she is on Friday.


aww poor girl i hope she gets better but yea stay on the safe side dont breed her unless she is in full health. or you could but another one but that will make you wait longer.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm thinking if I dont feed her for a few days she'll be ready to go.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok she pooped so shes good now. PHEW close one


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Phew thank you :d*



MrVampire181 said:


> Ok she pooped so shes good now. PHEW close one


aww good job cherry. i think thats her name right? im glad shes okay



Good luck with the spawn. keep us posted cant wait to see pics.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They really want to breed now..I'm thinking of putting them in the tank but not releasing her....thoughts?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

how long have you conditioned them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> how long have you conditioned them?


Since Saturday. But usually my pairs usually just get put together and spawn. shes full of eggs and trying to get to him and hes trying to get her to his nest in his jar.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Since Saturday. But usually my pairs usually just get put together and spawn. shes full of eggs and trying to get to him and hes trying to get her to his nest in his jar.


I think you should see how it goes!! Tell us about it. Go for it and release her please!!

Put them together and keep watch them spawn!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think I'll put them in and see how this goes tomorrow, or Friday.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I think I'll put them in and see how this goes tomorrow, or Friday.


Good, cool. Just wait till Friday and see how they like each other! I would do it tomorrow  sorry if im being pushy but its just to exciting!!:-D

Mr Vamp, how long does it take for all of your pairs to spawn? Like how many days? 

okay let me try to make myself clearer, After releasing the female, how many days does it take for them to spawn?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That depends but usually within 3 days.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok I'm going to put them in tonight and if he has a nest when I come back from school I'm releasing her.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> Ok I'm going to put them in tonight and if he has a nest when I come back from school I'm releasing her.


Ya thats what i meant. You might be amazed when you come back from college:-D:-D!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Uh, I think MrV is a high school student.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ohh sorry for assuming


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

sounds exciting. i hope it goes well!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Uh, I think MrV is a high school student.


HAHA when I first joined everyone thought I was over the age 18...I'm 13 and currently trying to find what highschool I want to go to.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

no way your 13 i thought you were over 18 because your so well knowledged


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck with the spawn! Be sure to update us.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> no way your 13 i thought you were over 18 because your so well knowledged


haha nope I'm 13 almost 14. I researched for months straight. Several websites and like 10 books that need duct tape to hold them together 



Betta Slave said:


> Good luck with the spawn! Be sure to update us.


 Idk if they will she's really scared of him.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Worth a try though. I'll cross my fingers for you.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Same here!! Hey at least your respected a whole lot on this site


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> Same here!! Hey at least your respected a whole lot on this site


 Ya I just wanna get a good spawn with these two. I hope to start both a red and cambodian lines. Since reds will throw some cambodians I'd get a cambodian male or female and create a genetically similar line that I can use both to enhance the other.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well she hid for a few days straight but now isn't hiding as much and is showing clamped fins vertical bars and head down but she messed up when I fed bloodworms because she thought his tail was one


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Here's a vid of them beoftre she was released:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1hhIzcqyOk


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

your male is a double of my betta flame!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well I give up  I'm going to recondition them and try again later this week.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Aww you giver upper!! lol well i guess you should since that is happening.

I am going to have to recondition my pair as well because i went to visit family and had to stop EVERYTHING, my mom messed me up:/ but at least this time i can try and perfect everything!!


----------

